# Schraffur mit Punkten in Illustrator



## xthetronx (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss, wie man eine Schraffur in Illustrator herstellt, allerdings nur mit Linien.
Jetzt habe ich versucht, dies auch bei Punkten zu machen, um ungefähr ein Ergebnis wie im Beispiel hin zu bekomme, aber leider sehen meine Ergebnisse, nie befriedigend aus.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten, wie man so eine Schraffur in Illustrator hinbekommt?

Hm, jetzt sehe ich gerade, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt, ein Bild anzuhängen?!

Also, versuche ich mal zu beschreiben.
Eine Reihe mit Punkten, darunter dann wieder eine Reihe, aber versetzt, mittig zwischen die oberen Punkte und so weiter.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Januar 2007)

Na sicher kannst du Dateien anhängen. Du must deinen Beitrag mit der erweiterten Eingabemaske schreiben.
An sich must du doch nur die ersten beiden Reihen in deiner Vorlage drinnen haben.

Gruß


----------



## Maik (21. Januar 2007)

Hi,


			
				DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na sicher kannst du Dateien anhängen. Du must deinen Beitrag mit der erweiterten Eingabemaske schreiben.


derzeit ist die Funktion zum Anhängen von Dateien für alle Benutzergruppen im Forum deaktiviert, da es vergangenen Freitag beim Datenbank-Umzug technische Probleme gab und die Attachments aus der jüngeren Zeit dem zum Opfer gefallen sind. Bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts können deshalb in den Beiträgen keine Attachments hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## xthetronx (21. Januar 2007)

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.
Kann denn jemand, anhand meiner Beschreibung helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Januar 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> derzeit ist die Funktion zum Anhängen von Dateien für alle Benutzergruppen im Forum deaktiviert, da es vergangenen Freitag beim Datenbank-Umzug technische Probleme gab und die Attachments aus der jüngeren Zeit dem zum Opfer gefallen sind. Bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts können deshalb in den Beiträgen keine Attachments hinzugefügt werden.



Hatte ich noch garnicht bemerkt.
Aber zu deinem Problem. Ansich müsstest du nur bei deienr ersten Reihe vorne und hinten einen Halbkreis/Halbpunkt machen und dann die zweite Reihe eben versetzt dazu anlegen. Dannach "Muster definieren" und schon kannst du mit deinem Muster alles füllen.
Aber das Problem was ich hatte war das es kleine Abstände ober und unterhalb ders Musters beim Füllen entstanden sind. Wie man die rausbekommt weiß ich jetzt leider auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Maik (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

das Problem wurde mittlerweile gefixt und nun können den Beiträgen wieder Dateien angehängt werden.


----------



## rvlvr (31. März 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Dannach "Muster definieren" und schon kannst du mit deinem Muster alles füllen.
> Aber das Problem was ich hatte war das es kleine Abstände ober und unterhalb ders Musters beim Füllen entstanden sind. Wie man die rausbekommt weiß ich jetzt leider auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Hi. Genau dieses Problem habe ich auch. Immer kommen kleine Abstände zwischen meinem Muster zustande. Habe ich irgendeine Einstellung übersehen?


----------



## MUSer (1. April 2007)

halo xthetronx

im angehängten Bild siehst du wie ich das meist mache, ich bin aber nicht sicher ob das das ist was du meinst.


----------



## MUSer (1. April 2007)

hallo forum

ich habe noch etwas versucht mit Hilfe von Mustern.
ich habe vier Punkte mit gleichem Abstand neben einander gestellt und dann ein Muster davon gemacht. Danach habe ich einen Kreis oder Stern aufgezogen und mit dem Muster gefüllt. Die grossen Punkte bezw. die grünen sind um Euch zu zeigen was ich meine.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. April 2007)

Hi,
stimmt ist mir bisher noch garnichtt aufgefallen das das passiert.
@MUSter: Wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Habs auch so letztens gemacht.
Aber ist ja ansich keine Lösung des Problems. Vielleicht solllte man da mal an Adobe schreiben ob die ne Lösung wissen.

Gruß


----------



## MUSer (1. April 2007)

@ DirtyWorld

ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz, was zählt ist doch das Ergebnis. 
Unter Illu  9 oder 10, da hätte ich das ganze noch mit; Filter > Feder und Tinte > Schraffureffekt > erledigt, da es diese Filter aber unter CS 1 + 2 nicht mehr gibt muss man es halt so erledigen.
Wie gesagt das Ergebnis ist doch was zählt, den Weg dahin kann man ja so oder so machen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. April 2007)

Klar, aber wenns die Funktion schon gibt sollte sie auch funktionieren.
Vorallem ist der Vorteil das man sich das so als Vorlage abspeichern kann.


----------



## MUSer (1. April 2007)

@ DirtyWorld

da hast du natürlich auch wieder Recht aber vielleicht ist es mit dieser Funktion gar nicht möglich. Also wenn ich das Recht verstanden habe möchte Xthetronx das ganze mit Hilfe der Pinsel lösen. Na dann üben wir doch noch etwas weiter.

PS: übrigens habe ich ja auch ein "Muster" erstellt das du immer wieder anwenden kannst.


----------

